# Update ISPconfig 3 auf 3.0.3.2 - mysql Fehler



## beyerservice (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

bisher lief Server ganz ok...
Nach dem Update über

```
ispconfig_update.sh
```
läuft aber weder postfix noch mysql richtig.
Folgendes passiert beim versenden einer EMail über IMAP:

/var/log/mail.log:

```
Mar 22 14:42:47 hostname postfix/trivial-rewrite[30134]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Mar 22 14:42:47 hostname postfix/trivial-rewrite[30134]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Mar 22 14:42:48 hostname postfix/master[26824]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 30134 exit status 1
Mar 22 14:42:49 hostname postfix/trivial-rewrite[30137]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Mar 22 14:42:49 hostname postfix/trivial-rewrite[30137]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Mar 22 14:42:50 hostname postfix/smtpd[30126]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Mar 22 14:42:50 hostname postfix/master[26824]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 30137 exit status 1
Mar 22 14:42:50 hostname postfix/master[26824]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
```
Die Fehlermeldung verstehe ich schon, nur weiß ich nicht, was das Update gemacht hat, dass plötzlich der MYsql Abruf nicht mehr tut.
Folgendes habe ich überprüft:


```
mysql -u ispconfig -p dbispconfig
```
und das Passwort aus der /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
--> tut

in Mysql die Rechte neugeladen

postfix und mysql neugestartet

my.cnf:

```
...
[client]
port        = 3306
socket        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

# Here is entries for some specific programs
# The following values assume you have at least 32M ram

# This was formally known as [safe_mysqld]. Both versions are currently parsed.
[mysqld_safe]
socket        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
nice        = 0

[mysqld]
#
# * Basic Settings
#
user        = mysql
pid-file    = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
socket        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
port        = 3306
basedir        = /usr
datadir        = /var/lib/mysql
tmpdir        = /tmp
language    = /usr/share/mysql/english
skip-external-locking
#
key_buffer        = 16M
max_allowed_packet    = 16M
thread_stack        = 192K
thread_cache_size       = 8
# This replaces the startup script and checks MyISAM tables if needed
# the first time they are touched
myisam-recover         = BACKUP
#max_connections        = 100
#table_cache            = 64
#thread_concurrency     = 10
#
# * Query Cache Configuration
#
query_cache_limit    = 1M
query_cache_size        = 16M
#

#server-id        = 1
#log_bin            = /var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.log
expire_logs_days    = 10
max_binlog_size         = 100M
#binlog_do_db        = include_database_name
#binlog_ignore_db    = include_database_name
#
# * InnoDB
#
# InnoDB is enabled by default with a 10MB datafile in /var/lib/mysql/.
# Read the manual for more InnoDB related options. There are many!
#
# * Security Features
#
# Read the manual, too, if you want chroot!
# chroot = /var/lib/mysql/
#
# For generating SSL certificates I recommend the OpenSSL GUI "tinyca".
#
# ssl-ca=/etc/mysql/cacert.pem
# ssl-cert=/etc/mysql/server-cert.pem
# ssl-key=/etc/mysql/server-key.pem


[mysqldump]
quick
quote-names
max_allowed_packet    = 16M

[mysql]
#no-auto-rehash    # faster start of mysql but no tab completition

[isamchk]
key_buffer        = 16M

#
# * IMPORTANT: Additional settings that can override those from this file!
#   The files must end with '.cnf', otherwise they'll be ignored.
#
!includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/
```
Kommentare teilweise abgeschnitten...

Was ist da passiert?
Was mir einfällt ist, dass ich kurz davor noch ein apt-get update gemacht habe und einige php5 dateien aktualisiert wurden.
Achso: ich verwende Debian  squeeze 64.


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

Schau mal bitte mit phpmyadmin in die Datenbank, ob dort alle Tabellen da sind. Müssten 52 Stück sein und ob da auch was drin steht.


----------



## beyerservice (22. März 2011)

also es sind 52.
muss ich jezt jede einzelne durchschauen, ob da was drin steht???
bei der domain Tabelle gibt es einen Eintrag ohne domain???
is das richtig?


```
domain_id sys_userid sys_groupid sys_perm_user sys_perm_group sys_perm_other domain 
    6             1             2          riud                   ru
```
*Update:* Mein  Arbeitsspeicher ist auch voll :-( waren vorher bestimmt 200mb noch frei (von 500)


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

> bei der domain Tabelle gibt es einen Eintrag ohne domain???
> is das richtig?


Nein, denke ich nicht. Ist aber auch kein wirkliches Problem bzw. hat nichts mit den akuten Problemen zu tun.

Welche Prozesse brauchen denn den ganzen Arbeisspeicher auf?


----------



## beyerservice (22. März 2011)

jede Menge mysql prozesse..
genauer 13...


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

Starte mal mysql neu. Wenn das nichts bringt, ist vielleicht die ISPConfig DB beschädigt, versuche sie mal in phpmyadmin zu reparieren bzw. überprüfen.


----------



## beyerservice (22. März 2011)

Zitat von beyerservice:


> postfix und mysql neugestartet


hab ich schon mehrmals. Tabellen überprüft.
Es gab tabellen mit Überhang. der Wurde entfernt (...)
Leider keine änderung.


----------



## Till (23. März 2011)

läuft postfix in einem chroot?


----------



## beyerservice (23. März 2011)

nein läuft er nicht.
das ganze system ist wie nach Perfekt setup für Debian 5 eingerichtet und dann hatte ich ein update auf squeeze gemacht.

Update: nachdem ich den Vserver über Nacht aus hatte, ist jetzt beim Starten keine 13 Mysql Prozesse mehr. auch der Ram ist mit 300mb schön frei.
Danke Till für deine Mühe und Hilfe!!!


----------



## beyerservice (23. März 2011)

hat keiner mehr eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

ein neu aufgesetzter Server, der bis auf das ISPconfig update und dem Update von Lenny genau gleich ist, hat das Problem nicht.


----------



## Till (24. März 2011)

Ich dachte es geht jetzt wieder alles nach dem reboot?


----------



## beyerservice (24. März 2011)

nein. nur der Speicher war wieder frei. Mittlerweile ist der aber wieder voll... aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Problem. Das mySQL ist aber eins


----------



## Till (24. März 2011)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von von:

ls -la /var/run/mysqld


----------



## beyerservice (24. März 2011)

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql root  4096 24. Mär 17:23 .
drwxr-xr-x 15 root  root  4096 24. Mär 17:23 ..
-rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql    5 24. Mär 17:23 mysqld.pid
srwxrwxrwx  1 mysql mysql    0 24. Mär 17:23 mysqld.sock
```


----------



## beyerservice (26. März 2011)

tja. dann bleibt mir wohl nur noch eine Neuinstallation. schade...


----------



## beyerservice (28. März 2011)

ich hab die ispconfig Installation neu ausgeführt (über php -q ...) und dann liefs... kp was da verstellt war.


----------



## Till (29. März 2011)

Vermutlich wurde bei der mysql aktualisierung auch eine neue Version des mysql library / api installiert welche dann nicht mehr kompatibel war zu der Version die bei der ursprünglichen ispconfig installation ins php mit einkompiliert wurde.


----------

